# Peoria King head badge



## Xcelsior (Aug 30, 2012)

Can anyone tell me anything about this Schwinn badge?  Is it rare, how rare?  Anyone else have one or see one like it?


----------



## Xcelsior (Aug 30, 2012)

*Voss brothers Peoria badge*

Any info would be great


----------



## petritl (May 14, 2013)

Illinois Cycle and Fitness was founded in 1873 when the Voss Bros. purchased the bicycle division of the Duryea Automobile Corp. In the early days the Voss Bros. manufactured their own bikes in their shop on SW Adams Street. As the business grew it became evident they would not be able to produce enough bikes to meet customer demand so an alternative supply of bikes was sought out. The Voss Bros. search ended in Chicago with the Schwinn Bicycle Co. which was just coming into it’s own as a major bicycle manufacturer. Voss Bros. enjoyed much success distributing Schwinn bicycles in the Central Illinois market and this partnership has lasted over 100 years with Illinois Cycle and Fitness being one of the oldest authorized Schwinn dealers in the country.



By the mid 1950s the Voss family was ready to move on and sell the business and as fate would have it the Vice President of Schwinn Bicycle Co.’s son –in-law was just leaving the army after the Korean War and was looking to start a new career. Joe Bousky’s independent spirit and the Voss Bros. business proved to be a perfect match so a deal was struck and Joe Bousky became the proud owner of a piece of bicycle history. Under the leadership of Joe Bousky, Illinois Cycle grew into one of the largest bike shops in the country with 3 stores selling 7700 bike in one year. The tough economic times of the early 80’s required the consolidation back into one store. In 1994 Joe Bousky decided to retire and sold Illinois Cycle to his son John. John Bousky has continued the stores proud tradition of providing the best possible products and services to his customers.


----------



## petritl (May 14, 2013)




----------



## MOTOmike (May 14, 2013)

*Peoria Bikes*



Xcelsior said:


> Can anyone tell me anything about this Schwinn badge?  Is it rare, how rare?  Anyone else have one or see one like it?




I think I saw a few of these bikes in the Riverfront Museum in Peoria, IL.  I believe this museum is part of, or next to CATERPILLAR'S (the heavy equipment maker) visitors center.

I remember the bikes in the museum were made in Peoria, IL. 

Mike


----------



## bricycle (May 15, 2013)

Thanks for stepping up petritl, great history there! Kool.


----------



## vintage2wheel (May 15, 2013)

*pretty rare*

Jason I would say there kinda rare I have one that is in great shape

 but they never pop up its a killer unique badge


----------



## Larmo63 (May 15, 2013)

Trudy is from Peoria originally, boy I would love to buy that badge......!


----------



## aasmitty757 (May 15, 2013)

Here's mine.


----------



## bricycle (May 15, 2013)

It's gett'n rare'r by the minute......


----------



## petritl (May 15, 2013)

bricycle said:


> It's gett'n rare'r by the minute......




Brian,
I know where there is a bike sitting with the Peoria King badge and now that I know Voss was a Schwinn dealer, I have some interest. I seen this bike about a year ago in the loft of a barn but I wasn't into 20" boys bikes , I can't recall if it was a tank bike but it did have a nice aftermarket ball shaped headlight mounted on the handlebar

I'm in Chattanooga tonight, Atlanta tomorrow, two days to kill before attending a week long conference at Cumberland Lake state park. It will take me almost two weeks to get back to check on that bike.


----------



## pedal4416 (Jan 9, 2015)

This badge looked so good on a bike that petritl posted a while back, I needed one for my self and finally found one. I love the shape and plain black and red color with brass. Now I have to figure out what bike to put it on!


----------

